# Staph help, Lysigin and withdrawl questions



## SweetDreams (Jun 5, 2019)

I have been battling staph on our two does for two months. Their bucklings were aggressive feeders by six weeks old they left small sore spots on the does teats which let staph happen. They started out with the typical pimples so I separated the boys to allow for only a few controlled feedings a day and put hibiclens chlorhexidine on the does twice daily after milking. It was a long slow but steady process. (No signs of mastitis) 
NOW they each have one large lump, (by large I mean larger than the pimples, maybe the size of a pinky finger tip, not huge) one on the udder, the other doe in a teat. These will not go away. I have been milking and now using the milk again, but these last two lumps are hanging in there.

*1) Do people typically use or toss the milk when a goat has staph? 
2) What could be done for these last two lumps? The rest has cleared up!
3) A different doe had this last year while not in milk, I have been reading up on Lysigin, would it be worth a try?
4) My does are both in milk now, if I give the vaccine NOW, what is the milk withdrawl time?
5) Anyone with experience using the vaccine, is it worthwhile and helpful? *

(If it helps, these are heavy milkers, CAE,CL,Johnes neg. fecal tested low or neg recently, free choice hay offered, SweetLix minerals replaced fresh free choice often, kelp, cobalt block, pasture access, copper bolused 4x yearly, BoSe yearly, fed 3QT Kalmbach pelleted goat feed + 2# alfalfa pellets daily and a small handful of BOSS daily with 1x weekly herbal dewormer, chemical as needed per fecal, occasional garlic cloves, Vit C, daily yeast and probiotics weekly. Replamin as needed. 
So I am not sure what else could POSSIBLY be done feed wise. 
The pen is kept clean and dry pine shavings and they live on high, dry sandy soil.)

Thank-you!


----------

